
High Performance Django Videos - GvS
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1704706557/high-performance-django-videos?ref=email
======
scorpioxy
I still don't get the appeal of these types of videos. What's wrong with an
article as a set of instructions?

I mean in the context of performance tuning, all you'll be looking at is a
shell. I understand some people prefer a visual approach to learning but I
don't see any added benefit in producing this type of information in an
animated format.

